# Old red blood blue pigeon



## dtcctv (Dec 1, 2011)

Red blood blue has four major characteristics: First, Gao Xiang, the second is rippling, Third night, four strong love nest. Fly straight up, high could barely see. Rotating swirls, landing and rolling straight down. Monthly black late at night can also fly to return with a strong night Xiang ability youngsters easy to open into pigeon caught elsewhere feeding for longer flying to their home.
Released from the ship in World War I, had 200 Belgium HE Tim Fax title pigeon fly to land and air distance of 280 nautical miles, flying in the wind and rain fog, no one returned to. Put 60 pigeon fly in the darkness and the storm, the loss of 48, returning only 12, flying for six hours and 50 minutes, are the red blood orchid eye pigeons and Dai Li pigeon.
During the Second World War and again beat the pack. To participate in this competition, the U.S. Navy training a group of HE Salim pass book pigeons Avtdwapt Reezim Department (Germany Department of pigeon), co-West Department of the wind in the pines, Department, and Belgium, Germany and Denmark, Department of race pigeons, Arabic name Damascus, the red blood of the Chinese blue and Dai Li pigeon was among them. In a night flight, ten sea miles from the lighthouse outside the release of other names of the Department into the sea have to sacrifice, only red blood blue line flying white lighthouse, boarding a night in the lighthouse on the next day homing. Since then, the U.S. Navy has red blood, blue-eyed pigeon is particularly high regard. Experts believe that the Chinese red, white and blue-eyed pigeon eyes filled with mystery and may play a talent infrared function.
Red blood blue is the old pigeons, mentioned in the early years of Europe and the United States pigeon community name pigeon species, introduced to the Middle East and China, according to Levin's book, "pigeon spectrum, the origin of the" World Famous Pigeon Department for China civil or royal family, enjoying the pigeon Yayi, flying pigeon red blood blue the pigeon Shiqi pigeons. "
Red blood, blue as our ancient flying pigeon one, it was the hometown for Jingxiang, it was hard work with the World Famous Pigeon today to the introduction of outside blood hot pigeon Definition, it is not filled with emotion!


----------



## dtcctv (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

I guess some things really are lost in translation. It sounds like an interesting topic though!


----------

